# Rapier...



## ShaolinWolf (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi, I was just wondering if the its the same with just about any blade. The cheap Katanas and such break easily. Yes, we all know that. And if you want a good blade, you'll have to pay pretty big bucks. But I was wondering if it was the same for those Rapiers/epee/foil swords? I mean, to get a good sword like that, say when you type Rapier on eBay, are those $40-$70 rapiers worth it? I've been interested in getting one for a few years now, but the thought never occurred to me that they might be the same as the "stainless steel blades" that are on everyone's wall. So, what's the verdict?

:asian: 

P.S. I don't plan on getting a spring steel blade(Tai Chi) for fighting, cause, well, duh! LOL...I'm getting one of those just for the fun of it and for sword practice. Anyways, back to the rapier!


----------



## Cobra (Jun 3, 2004)

ShaolinWolf said:
			
		

> Hi, I was just wondering if the its the same with just about any blade. The cheap Katanas and such break easily. Yes, we all know that. And if you want a good blade, you'll have to pay pretty big bucks. But I was wondering if it was the same for those Rapiers/epee/foil swords? I mean, to get a good sword like that, say when you type Rapier on eBay, are those $40-$70 rapiers worth it? I've been interested in getting one for a few years now, but the thought never occurred to me that they might be the same as the "stainless steel blades" that are on everyone's wall. So, what's the verdict?
> 
> :asian:
> 
> P.S. I don't plan on getting a spring steel blade(Tai Chi) for fighting, cause, well, duh! LOL...I'm getting one of those just for the fun of it and for sword practice. Anyways, back to the rapier!



I wouldn't trust ebay for swords for the most part. Normal sword shops aren't that well either. I would go to a good online store that sells mostly high carbon steel. Rapiers by Windless Steelcraft sword company are good swords. Gen 2 sword company is also good, but I don't think they sell rapiers.


----------



## Blindside (Jun 3, 2004)

Arms and Armor probably makes the nicest "real" production rapier on the market.  Take a look here  Their products are based on historic examples, so you won't find any fantasy swords here.  

Just my opinion, but Windlass stuff is pretty poor, at least the four that I have handled and the one that I own.

Lamont


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Jun 4, 2004)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Arms and Armor probably makes the nicest "real" production rapier on the market. Take a look here Their products are based on historic examples, so you won't find any fantasy swords here.
> 
> Just my opinion, but Windlass stuff is pretty poor, at least the four that I have handled and the one that I own.
> 
> Lamont


Are they fully functional?

On another note, what is a good price to pay for a real rapier?

:asian:


----------



## Tapps (Jun 4, 2004)

The following link is a buying guide for SCA fencing.

They bang each other around pretty good.

If you go to the end they reccomend a couple of places to buy quality stuff that will hold up.


http://www.geology.buffalo.edu/~etb/Rapier_Handbook_B.pdf


----------



## Cobra (Jun 4, 2004)

Also look at this place. More specifically, click on Renaissance/Rapier link.http://armsofvalour.com/miva/merchant.mv?Screen=SFNT&Store_Code=AOVL


----------



## Blindside (Jun 4, 2004)

ShaolinWolf said:
			
		

> Are they fully functional?
> 
> :asian:



All of their products are "fully functional," if you want something less than "fully functional" you can get rebated edges for stagework.  A&A company prides itself in being very historically accurate.



> On another note, what is a good price to pay for a real rapier?



I don't know, what do you want a Kia or a Mercedes-Benz?

You might try peeking at Lutel  or DelTin Antiche products.

Good luck, rapiers ain't cheap.

Lamont


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey thanks alot! Yeah, I'm interested in getting a fully functional blade, but heh, prices can be a bit steep. I want quality, even high quality, but I don't think I can afford $600 and up ATM, but Thanks. I liked a bunch of those swords and a BUNCH of them were in my price range. 


I have another question: What about paul chen rapiers? Are they just for show or fully functional? I know how high priced anything Paul Chen/Hanwei makes, but I'm looking for something with a functional blade, looked kinda "pretty", yet is battle ready and is affordable. I don't want some crappy 440 stainless steel blade, but I don't want to get something so expensive I need to get 6 months advance pay. I just was trying to look around first, and you've all shown me high quality stuff at affordable prices, but I just have a few more questions.

Thanks!

:asian:

P.S. Another question... Can Rapiers be both fully functional and made of spring steel? I know this is probably going to be like can a Tai Chi long sword be both fully functional and mad of spring steel...I know that answer...those are just for practice and forms. Anyways, just wondering...


----------



## Blindside (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm afraid I haven't handled the Paul Chen/Hanwei rapiers.  I used to own a Hanwei dao, and I currently own a Practical Plus Katana.  The dao was pretty forgettable in quality, the PPK is OK.  However, from what little I have heard, the european line of products isn't to the standard of the asian lines.  I would really have to wonder about any rapier that runs in the $200 range.  A Hanwei Practical Katana runs right about that, and that cost is largely about producing a usable blade.  The rapier hiltwork should drive up the cost dramatically, but yet many of their rapiers seem to come out in that range.  So I would be a bit wary.

If you want to see a bit more quality work, then take a look at Phoenix Metal Creations 
, the site owner is an amazing cutler, particularly on the european pieces, his Chinese stuff seems a bit plain to me.  I am on his waiting list, to get on his waiting list.   His rapiers, baskethilts, and schiavona are just beautiful.

Again, good luck, sword collecting is an addiction.

Lamont


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks, Blindside. Makes sense and I'll have a look at the site. Clear plenty up for me. Thanks for all the help!

:asian:


----------



## Cobra (Jun 9, 2004)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Just my opinion, but Windlass stuff is pretty poor, at least the four that I have handled and the one that I own.
> 
> Lamont


What do not like of the Winless Rapiers? Grip, feeling, blade, ect.?


----------



## Blindside (Jun 9, 2004)

> What do not like of the Winless Rapiers? Grip, feeling, blade, ect.?



Actually, I wasn't referring to the rapiers in particular, I was referring to most Windlass swords as a general category.  In general the hilt construction has been poor with components not fitting very well.  If you order them sharpened the secondary bevel is very different than the main blade, making a poor cutter.  My biggest complaint is that the harmonics of the blade are often off, making the blade feel "wrong" in the hand.  Equal weight blades that have better designed mass distribution just feel better.  

A number of online sword forums have reported that Windlass quality seems to be improving, but that it is still a hit or miss propostion.  My experience has been on the poor side.

Lamont


----------

